# Cabe señalar



## Caelito

Hola a tots,

Quin seria l'equivalent català de l'expressió castellana "cabe señalar que"? No el trobo en cap diccionari. Entenc que el mot "cabre" no es pot utilitzar de la mateixa manera que s'utilitza en castellà, però no sé per quin mot substituir-lo.

Gràcies per endavant!


----------



## Bevj

Can you give us a complete sentence,  please.


----------



## tenienteramires

És un modisme castellà que no el podem traduir paraula per paraula al català ni a cap altra llengua romànica. Un equivalent en català seria: «convé de notar que...». També en tenim d'altres, lògicament, com: «cal dir que...» o «és important de dir que...».


----------



## jazyk

Es pot traduir sense problemes al portuguès:  cabe assinalar.


----------



## tenienteramires

Bé, tampoc és estrany que es puga traduir literalment al portugués concretament perquè és una altra llengua iberoromànica germana del castellà.


----------



## jazyk

Aleshores no entenc el teu comentari de que no es pot traduir paraula per paraula al català ni a cap altra llengua romànica.


----------



## tenienteramires

Potser hauria d'haver dit "a pràcticament cap llengua romànica". També possiblement "cabe assinalar" és un castellanisme del portugués, o no.


----------



## Dymn

Així de manera idiomàtica segurament diria "_val a dir que_" o "_val a destacar que_". Amb "_assenyalar_" però em grinyola, no te'n sabria dir el perquè.


----------



## Xiscomx

A Mallorca, amb el significat d'_esser tengut en consideració _(DCVB) tenim la construcció: _val a dir que _(també _valga dir que_) equivalents a _cal dir que, _assenyalat pels companys @tenienteramires i @Dymn, i a l'estructura castellana _caber+infinitivo, _que per extensió aconseguim _valga assenyalar que._


----------



## Doraemon-

No sé per què no es podria utilitzar _cabre _en aquest sentit.
2 intr. [LC] Alguna cosa, ésser escaient o natural que hom la faci. _Sobre això, no hi caben discussions._

Tampoc no veig el problema en _assenyalar_
*1 *_2 _v. tr. [LC] Dir, manifestar. _El ministre va assenyalar que el dèficit públic disminuirà notablement. 

Convé aclarir, cap assenyalar, , és possible assenyalar/indicar, es podria dir/destacar, _...  
No és l'expressió més comuna en català, però seria perfectament possible.

_"Cal dir que.._." té un significat una mica diferent; significa "_és necessari dir que..._" i no "_es pot dir que..._" o "_convé dir/notar/aclarir que..._"
_"Val a dir que..."_ és més "_no cal dir que..._", _"de fet", "en realitat", "en efecte", "efectivament"..._

En molts contexts podrien ser relativament equivalents, com a forma d'introducció, però no són el mateix, realment.


----------

